# Echo CS-590 Carb initial (factory) settings



## S.Nurseries (Dec 4, 2015)

A neighbor dropped off a Echo CS-590 saw that would start, but quickly die. The saw is only a year old, but I know that the old man has a habit of pulling off fuel filters as well as other "odd" practices. Checked the fuel filter and it was intact. Checked the air filter and it was brand new and the carb exterior was clean. Knowing that this not possible without human intervention, I questioned him the saw owner and found out that they gave it to "some guy" to look at when it failed to run. He has no idea what the "guy" did.

I would like to start with the factory carb settings. Does anyone know the factory high and low settings for this saw (limiters are not there)? I plan to pull the carb apart, then adjust it. This is just a starting point.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 4, 2015)

I start every thing at one turn out on H & L after I cleaned a carb out. I generally don't touch the idle sctew but everything else comes off/out and into the ultrasonic. I check everything and kit if it needs it by looking at diaphrams. Set the needle and try running it and adjust from the start settings to tune.

I presume you've checked for spark first?? Sparkplug for debris in gap, and in general what the plug looks like....rich, right or lean??


----------



## S.Nurseries (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks, here is what I did so far.
Pulled the plug first. Looked to be running very rich; I cleaned it and set the gap. The owner said the saw only has 20 to 24 hours on it, despite this fact, I checked the spark arrester screen, it was clean. I know it was a waste of time, but I could imagine him using the saw despite it bellowing out lots of smoke.
I put fresh gas/oil mix in and tried again. Just cleaned the carb, checked all parts, and set needles at 1, will adjust the next time I get a chance. 
I figured I check if someone knows the factory setting, just to save time. They had it set at 1 1/8 (L) and 3 (H).


----------



## Poleman (Dec 4, 2015)

There's no set factory setting as elevation, humidity, fuel type all have an influence on saws needs. Just tune it to best run. That saw has a limited coil and needs to be tunedin wood for besdt results. And 3 out on the H seems pretty rich for that saw.

With what you've described about the saw and the fact someone has already played with it, you'll have to check everything and make sure all is good.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 4, 2015)

S.Nurseries said:


> Thanks, here is what I did so far.
> Pulled the plug first. Looked to be running very rich; I cleaned it and set the gap. The owner said the saw only has 20 to 24 hours on it, despite this fact, I checked the spark arrester screen, it was clean. I know it was a waste of time, but I could imagine him using the saw despite it bellowing out lots of smoke.
> I put fresh gas/oil mix in and tried again. Just cleaned the carb, checked all parts, and set needles at 1, will adjust the next time I get a chance.
> I figured I check if someone knows the factory setting, just to save time. They had it set at 1 1/8 (L) and 3 (H).



I've got a 600 & 620 running the H @1/4 turn CCW off full seat with the tabs trimmed. I can't imagine the 590 being that different.

EDIT: We are at 2,800 ft.


----------



## one.man.band (Dec 5, 2015)

initial settings: (from lightly closed seated needle).

idle jet: 3/4
high speed jet: 1&3/4......+/- 1/2 turn

high speed needle on choke side
ldle jet on motor side

....get it started on 3/4, then adjust idle speed throttle screw for steady idle.
then adjust your high speed as needed.

if it is stalling out after 10 to 20 seconds while idling, sounds like a bad check valve. these may or may not be replaceable, do not know for sure.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 5, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> edit: it has come to my attention, that i may have been a teeny tiny bit to harsh. therefore have edited my previous reply for content.
> 
> "blank."



???...I didn't read your "unedited" post. I guess I'm confused as to why someone would feel the need to make a "harsh" post in response to my post:

*"I've got a 600 & 620 running the H @1/4 turn CCW off full seat with the tabs trimmed. I can't imagine the 590 being that different.*

*EDIT: We are at 2,800 ft."*

Do you see something wrong with that? With both saws set at 1/4 turn CCW on the H needle, the WOT rpm's are as follows:
600p: 12,300
620p: 13,500
I was kind of scratching my head on the H needle so just for the heck of it, I decided to see what would happen if I fully seated the H. It seems as though these Echo's have some sort of "bypass" that allows the saw to run with the H fully seated and not burn it up. DISCLAIMER: I'm not recommending anyone do this.

BTW: A few months ago, we were cutting wood at 7,500 ft. I had to lean the H out to 1/8 CCW to clean up in the cut.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2015)

I believe your correct on the bypass/govener on the 590's carb which adds fuel if it exceeds a certain rpm. The two I've had the opera unity to own and play with both would richening on there own when in wood.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 5, 2015)

one.man.band said:


> initial settings: (from lightly closed seated needle).
> 
> idle jet: 3/4
> high speed jet: 1&3/4......+/- 1/2 turn
> ...



Oh, and if you are going to give the guy advice on tuning his saw, you might want to discuss the L as well. I know where the L is set on my saws but I'll let you tell him where he should set it. You do know the L can affect the H...right?


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 5, 2015)

Poleman said:


> I believe your correct on the bypass/govener on the 590's carb which adds fuel if it exceeds a certain rpm. The two I've had the opera unity to own and play with both would richening on there own when in wood.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



The 590 and 600 have a limited coil. That is different then the "bypass" in the carb.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2015)

That's correct they do.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## one.man.band (Dec 5, 2015)

check your inbox poleman, may be something that you may find a use for.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2015)

I have and find it an arrogant reply..... I don't claim to know everything about everything like some do around here....but I do know what I have experianced with the 590 first hand.
I also believe your fight is with some one else and not me....as I didn't say I set the H at 1/4 turn out. You need to educate them....I know how to tune a carb. Thank you.....


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 5, 2015)

Poleman said:


> I have and find it an arrogant reply..... I don't claim to know everything about everything like some do around here....but I do know what I have experianced with the 590 first hand.
> I also believe your fight is with some one else and not me....as I didn't say I set the H at 1/4 turn out. You need to educate them....I know how to tune a carb. Thank you.....



Who are you directing this at? I have absolutely no problem with you and if I said something to offend you, I apologize. You will know more about the 590 than I because I've never owned or ran one. I was just giving my input on the 600/620.

I believe your input is valuable. Another member who has experience with the 590 is @Andyshine77. I would trust what he has to say as well.


----------



## one.man.band (Dec 5, 2015)

to all, please accept my public apology for my arrogant behavior.

was concerned for others equipment, when advice was given in respect to higher elevation saw use. some flat-landers may not understand these implications, and may burn their equipment up.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2015)

Nope Idahonative, wasn't directed at you. I think we're both on the same page with this unlike someone else.

I'm good with you and NO appolagized needed. I didn't mean to seem like it was directed at you because it wasn't.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## one.man.band (Dec 5, 2015)

deleted my post #7.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2015)

I would also like to publicly appolagized as I over reacted and mistook the intent of post.
I see the true intent and it was in a helping jesture.....not as "I" saw it.

Sorry to all!!


----------



## S.Nurseries (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the advise; it is truly appreciated. 
I'm going to make a quick adjustment and return the saw this afternoon.

Looks like I have to go in the shop myself, so afterwards I'm going to the hospital.
I've been headed toward kidney failure for some time now; it seems I've arrived at my destination. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh wow......Glad you got the saw taken care of but your WAAAAAAYYYY MORE IMPORTANT!!!!! 

I wish you the BEST, and thoughts and prayers headed you way!!

Take care my friend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 5, 2015)

S.Nurseries said:


> Thanks for all the advise; it is truly appreciated.
> I'm going to make a quick adjustment and return the saw this afternoon.
> 
> Looks like I have to go in the shop myself, so afterwards I'm going to the hospital.
> ...



Take care of yourself.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 5, 2015)

I was under the impression those saws had a 5 year warranty so why bother. take it to the dealer and have them sort it out no? There are echo dealers about? Right?


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 5, 2015)

I will say this about my MM'd 600 and I'd imagine the 590 is pretty similar: WOT rpm's set at 12,300-12,500 seems to be the sweet spot for torque. You can really lean on a 20" b&c and it just keeps on eat'n wood.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2015)

They are impressive saws!! I've never ran a 600 but the 590's are a GREAT saw for the money. The 620 is even more impressive with its larger carb an unlimited coil.

Unlimiting a 590 would undoughtable unleash it a lot.

These saw respond well to porting also!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 5, 2015)

Poleman said:


> They are impressive saws!! I've never ran a 600 but the 590's are a GREAT saw for the money. The 620 is even more impressive with its larger carb an unlimited coil.
> 
> Unlimiting a 590 would undoughtable unleash it a lot.
> 
> ...



You know, I did a fair amount of comparing my 600 (20" b&c) to my 620 (24" b&c) this last summer. The 600's muff was opened up a little more than the 620 which just had the 90* deflector cut out. I noticed the higher rpm's of the 620 but you know what, I couldn't tell all that much difference in the cut. Didn't time them...the 620 may have been a bit quicker but if it was, it wasn't by much. The 600p has really impressed the hell out of me especially considering it's responsible price.

I don't believe un-limiting the 590 or 600 is really necessary, at least in stock or MM'd form. Yes, it would allow higher rpm's but without other mods, it would do nothing except take the saw out of it's "sweet spot" for torque (12.3-12.5k). I've played with the rpm and going higher or lower quickly makes the saw less torquey.

Porting? I've watched Randy and Brad's vids of 600p's they did and they seemed impressive. Both those guys talked very highly of the saw. I have an appointment in January to get one of my other 600p's ported so we will see.


----------

